# 40 gal and a Cinder block stand



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm setting up a 40 gallon breeder on a cinder block stand (4 blocks with 1/2" plywood which is 2x4 in size). I saw a thread on the plantedtank where a member had a 75 gallon just on top of 4 blocks with no center bracing and no wood. So I was thinking what I have would be enough but I'm having doubts now. Should I get another sheet of plywood or get 2 more blocks to go in the center? :?


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

better safe than sorry! do you really want 40 gallons on the floor and a broken tank? i'd support the tank under the total surface area of the bottom, even them some.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Tanks are designed to have full rigid support of the base for maximum strength. 
Have people doneless, yes and thats why shop vacs are designed to suck up water.


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

No, no I definitely don't want a broken tank. 'Tank failure' is the most frightening phrase for a fish keeper. 

So both more plywood and cinder blocks supporting the middle then. I would make a stand if I had the cash.


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

i had the bottom glass panels of my 30gal separate the morning i left for college my freshman year. it sucked to have 30 gallons leak into the basement. about 3/4 of my fish survived though. if I ever get a bigger tank I'm stickin with acrylic


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

Yikes! I would have panicked in that situation, trying to pick up all the fish. What caused it to separate if you don't mind me asking? Was it an old tank?


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah its an older tank. separated in 2003, the tank has been around since at least the early 90's. the silicon sealant just gave out


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an old 20 high that i'm afraid to fill for that reason. It sits idly in my basement waiting to be a terrarium.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

As long as you have solid support all the way around the perimeter of the tank it should be ok, there's plenty of stands that have hollow centers. 

I've done the cinder block thing before, and it works, but it's definitely not ideal, and unsightly lol. To help avoid mopping up tons of water, just spend a few bucks and make a stand, you can even use cheap 1x3s if you have it all braced properly.


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

Right now its 2'x4' plywood (1/2" thick) first, 2'x3' wooden plank (1" thick), and then the 4 cinder blocks (holes facing up). It's level and can support 430 lbs of person without bowing or creaking so far. lol

It's not a looker for sure but I did paint it black to mitigate the oogliness. It definitely won't be like the beauties in the tank journal area.


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for the help obie, mindnova, and jetajockey. I hope I didn't come across as a stubborn newb and really do appreciate the comments. It now has more cinder blocks at the middle part.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

its all good just sharing experiences.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got some nasty lessons that were very expensive. If I helped is all I care. I won't use the word newbee except for me every time I think i know something it bits me in the backside.


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

mindnova said:


> I've got some nasty lessons that were very expensive. If I helped is all I care. I won't use the word newbee except for me every time I think i know something it bits me in the backside.


Lol yeah, I know the feeling. There's definitely a learning curve with this stuff and for me, I've had more mistakes than successes. Being a regular gardener before trying scaping made me a bit cocky or nonchalant about all there is to learn about growing underwater.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

For tanks up to 4' long...

I use a 2 x 4 box on top of the CMUs. The 2 x 4 box is carefully measured and assembled so the rim of the tank is centered on the 2 x 4s. Then a strip of foam (1/2" thick Styrofoam sold as insulation) on top of the 2 x 4s. 

I stack them up this way:

First I pad the floor. I have hardwood floors and do not want them scratched. A thin sheet of foam (1/8") is fine for this, and does not crush so much as to make things un-level. 

Second: a pair of CMUs (CMU = Concrete Masonry Unit. I use 8-8-16 closed end bond beam units). 
I do stack them 'wrong'. The holes are sideways. 

Third: Wood shelving across the full width. 

Fourth and fifth: 2 more CMUs (again, holes are sideways)

Sixth: 2 x 4 box. 

Seventh: 1/2" strip of foam 

Eighth: The tank. 

Use a level at every stage. 

The holes in the CMUs are exposed, and I use them for storing some stuff, mostly a small towel that I keep handy at each tank. 
For maximum strength, though, the CMUs ought to be stacked up the right way.


----------



## bowicofe (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for help, Diana. Over 20 aquariums? Someday...that'll be me 

I decided to redo the stand 1 brick high so it would cover the full 18" of the tank's side. You guys are right, I just didn't want to put more weight on my second floor with more blocks so I had to figure out a compromise. So it's now 4 cmus or cinder blocks on the ground in a U shape if that makes sense. Then the wood planks and then the plywood. I started putting in the substrate and plants today. It'll be an emersed setup for awhile.


----------

